# Wasn't sure where to post this question.



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I suppose since I am looking for recipe books it would be here.

My question is:

I have a lot of dehydrated foods and freeze dried foods. I am wondering if there is an actual recipe book to use all of this so I will not get bored with eating. I tend to do that.

Looks like most would end up in soups/stews etc. which is ok but I feel as though I would get bored with this and start to not eat like I should.

Just wondering if there was a book out there that could 'jazz' up these dry foods.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We had a thread going that was made a "sticky" a while back and it's a pretty good start.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/recipes-stored-foods-10035/

bunkerbob posted about a book early in the thread, haven't gotten around to getting it yet,

The Ultimate Food Storage Cookbook- byArlene Mickelson- 1999 -ISBN 0-9675094-0-8


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are talking about dehydrated meals where you shake as much as you want out of a can and then add water, that could get very boring. If you are talking about dehydrated corn and onions and such then not so much. 

I made up a couple pounds of beans once and was happy to see them go. I make up four or five pounds of beans with a canned ham and some dehydrated onions and I am sorry to see it go. I have added several one pound canned hams to my preps. Think about what you might want to do with your preps. 

The old adage of eat what you store, store what you eat is very apt. Don't just have a bunch of food stored away that you never eat. I have my day to day food (pantry) and my long term storage (store). I go to my "store" to replace my used items from the pantry. I use various sources to replenish my store. I want to change my eating habits as little as possible in a high stress situation. I can eat out of my pantry for about a couple months. 

There are so many soups, stews, casseroles, gravies, and sauces suitable for your dehydrated food. This should assure an endless variety of meals. Pasta will keep for over thirty years and comes in many shapes. Rice, dehydrated and instant mashed potatoes and similar items can add variety. My wife and I got exited when we heard about quinoa. We bought a small package and tried it out. Many people are very pleased to have quinoa as part of their preps, it will not be part of ours. Try something on your family before investing in larger quantities.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

well you can always buy some books that deal with storage like these here:
http://beprepared.com/education/books-and-media.html

or you can even try some of them they have listed here:
http://beprepared.com/education/food-storage-recipes.html

sample recipe:

Food Storage Pasta Primavera Recipe

Print

INGREDIENTS

1 Cup
Hot Water
1 Tbsp
Provident Pantry™ Vegetarian Chicken Flavored Broth
2 Tbsp
Provident Pantry™ Creamy Soup Base
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Carrot Dices
2 Tbsp (heaping)
Provident Pantry™ Onion Flakes
1/2 tsp
Provident Pantry™ Minced Garlic
1 cup
water
3 cups
Provident Pantry™ Egg Noodle Pasta
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Freeze Dried Green Peas
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Freeze Dried Broccoli
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Freeze Dried Zucchini
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Freeze Dried Mushroom Slices
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Freeze Dried Asparagus
1/3 cup
Provident Pantry™ Whole Wheat Flour
2 Tbsp
Clarified Butter (also known as ghee)
1 tsp
Provident Pantry™ Italian Seasoning

PREPARATION

1.Whisk one tablespoon broth and two tablespoons soup base into one cup hot water. Set aside.

2.Heat a non-stick skillet over medium-high heat. Add one cup water, the carrot dices, onion flakes, and minced garlic. Simmer, adding more water as needed, until the carrots are almost tender. Reduce heat to medium. Add clarified butter, and sautee the veggies until the carrots are fully tender. Set aside.

3.Meanwhile, start some water in a medium pot to boil for the pasta. Measure out all of the veggies you'll add to your pasta (add the ones we've suggested, or come up with your own combo!) and set them aside in a single large bowl.

4.Once the pasta water is boiling, add the pasta. While the pasta cooks, completely cover the veggies with warm water and let them rehydrate for 5-8 minutes (that's about how long it will take the pasta to cook). Once the pasta is al dente, drain and set aside.

5.Also drain the veggies, and sautee them with clarified butter until they are hot and some have browned. Put the veggies back in the large bowl, and add the carrot mixture and pasta to the bowl.

6.Add 1/3 cup flour, 1 tsp. Italian seasoning, and 2 T clarified butter to the skillet to make a thick roux (we used whole wheat flour, but just use what you have on hand). Add the chicken broth mixture to the roux until it's the consistency you would like for your sauce.

7.Add the sauce to the bowl of pasta and veggies. Mix well to coat everything. Enjoy!

that should give an idea of whats available there.

I have some of Peggy Laytons books " Cooking with" and they use ingredients like you want.

also if you have a kindle or the pc app check amazon to see if they have any free books on using food storage items


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you so much. we do just buy what we eat but knowing me I would get tired of things without some kind of 'jazz' to it. Printed out 25 pages of recipes to try.


----------

